# irlo cambiando / ir cambiándolo



## elroy

Hola, muy buenas.

Hablando de cambiar el idioma del teclado en el celular, según el idioma que se quiera usar:

_Me da flojera *irlo cambiando / ir cambiándolo* cada dos por tres._

Entre "irlo cambiando" e "ir cambiándolo", ¿cuál es correcto? Si son correctos los dos, ¿es que uno les suena mejor, o se usa más, que el otro? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Tanto monta, monta tanto....

Ambas son aceptables.

Saludos..


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Correctas, las dos. Más habitual en mi uso "ir cambiándolo".

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

Opino lo mismo que los compañeros, sin embargo yo procuraría obviar el gerundio:
_Me da flojera tener que cambiarlo cada dos por tres._​


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> Entre "irlo cambiando" e "ir cambiándolo", ¿cuál es correcto?


Ambas.


elroy said:


> Si son correctos los dos, ¿es que uno les suena mejor, o se usa más, que el otro?


Ambas suenan bien. No estoy seguro de cuál es la más frecuente. Podrías echar un vistazo a los Ngrams de Google.


----------



## Rocko!

Por mi vecindario la gente diría “me da flojera estarlo cambiando a cada rato”. Muy coloquial y, quizá, muy local también (mexicano o del sureste de Mx.)


----------



## jilar

Yo también antes lo diría con estar que con ir. Tanto me da un orden como otro "estarlo cambiando o estar cambiándolo".

Y preferentemente lo diría usando tener. Lo mismo que antes respecto al orden:
Tener que cambiarlo o tenerlo que cambiar.

El verbo ir se usa en otros casos. Por ejemplo, le pongo un ejercicio a mi alumno y le digo:
-Ve(te) haciéndolo mientras voy al baño.

Y ese alumno diría:
El profe me dijo que fuera haciéndolo o lo fuera haciendo.


----------



## S.V.

En el CORDE, para el sondeo, algún ˚_irnos_ me parece más 'conversacional'. _Pues ir muriéndonos_ no la esperas ahí con tal frecuencia.

_Es cierto, hermanas, que de sólo irlo escribiendo me voy espantando _(1577).
_Guardó el enfermo bajo su almohada las cartas con intención de irlas leyendo a ratos_ (Galdós).
_Y con tóo este azacanarse, ¿qué resolvíamos? Pues irnos muriendo de hambre poco a poco_ (Arniches).
[...] _que nada nos importa ni del pasado, ni del presente, ni del futuro, sino irla pasando como se puede_ (Asturias).
_Las diferencias se han hecho cada vez mayores desde entonces, y nos han ido separando, en lugar de irnos uniendo_ (Valera).

Luego con tres verbos, c. ahí arriba RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA. _Puede irle quitando o agregando cosas_; _le iba a pedir si le pueden ir haciendo una placa a cada paciente_;_ uno lo que  //  va soñando y si le pone esfuerzo lo puede ir logrando; Y eso del piso de Arturo ya puedes ir olvidándolo_. Del CORPES (p. ej. _pued* ir *ndolo_ en Forma).


----------



## jilar

También con andar:
Anda cambiándolo cada dos por tres.
Lo anda cambiando cada dos por tres.


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> Entre "irlo cambiando" e "ir cambiándolo", ¿cuál es correcto?


Hola:

No sé qué dirán las fuentes normativas, pero ambas son muy comunes. Intuitivamente no sé si sea correcto adjuntar el pronombre al infinitivo, considerando que éste en rigor es objeto del verbo que lo sigue. Sin embargo, se oye tanto que es difícil pensar en decirle a una persona nativa que está "hablando mal".


----------



## La Narda

"Irlo cambiando" , sugiere una composición que haciendo recaer el pronombre en el verbo intransitivo, enfatiza la acción personal. 
"Ir cambiándolo" , enmarca el objeto del cambio, unido a su expresa forma pronominal.
Ambas son congruentes y diversa su interpretación.

En fin


----------



## Ballenero

A mí no me gusta como suenan
irlo, estarlo, andarlo cambiando.
Creo que yo no lo diría así nunca.

Pero sí lo diría con los pronombres intercalados, por ejemplo:
Írmelo cambiando.
Estártelo aprendiendo.
Andárnoslo memorizando.


----------



## S.V.

Luego curioso si lo bilingüe y el gusto van cruzados con alguna c. «_y había separado todos los cráneos que estaban en buen estado de conservación, y tenía ochenta o ciento apartados. Pensaba irlos llevando a mi casa, en series de seis o siete, hacer las mediciones con detenimiento y volverlos después_» (Baroja). Ahí me parece más volátil que en otras (_Lo que tengo que hacer es irlos leyendo_, Unamuno).


----------



## Mister Draken

Por una cuestión posiblemente solo de estilo, siempre he preferido que el primer verbo esté en infintivo y el segundo conjugado (o en gerundio como en este caso) y con los pronombres.

Lo mismo con los verbos modales: prefiero "poder decirlo" a "poderlo decir", "querer comerlo" a "quererlo comer", etc.


----------



## Peterdg

Circunflejo said:


> Ambas.


Me uno al comentario sencillo de @Circunflejo , sin más elucubraciones.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Mister Draken said:


> Por una cuestión posiblemente solo de estilo, siempre he preferido que el primer verbo esté en infintivo y el segundo conjugado (o en gerundio como en este caso) y con los pronombres.
> 
> Lo mismo con los verbos modales: prefiero "poder decirlo" a "poderlo decir", "querer comerlo" a "quererlo comer", etc.


   

Igualmente en mi caso.

Y definitivamente ni se me ocurriría *irlo cambiando*. Como que no, no, no...


----------



## La Narda

El modelo estándar sería "_ir cambiándolo_". Ahora bien, el contexto manda y en función del mismo por ejemplo en las citadas frases de Unamuno, donde la estructura se compone tras una forma verbal "pensaba.. _irlo cambiando_" sería la figura idónea.

En fin, el decisivo contexto.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

No sé qué norma podría estar infringiendo, o qué uso recomendado, ni le voy a discutir a Unamuno o a Baroja, pero sigo prefiriendo "pensaba... ir cambiándolo". 
A Zaragoza o al charco...


----------



## Calambur

elroy said:


> Me da flojera *irlo cambiando / ir cambiándolo* cada dos por tres.


Así lo uso yo, aunque las normas acepten las dos formas.

¿Y por qué así y no de la otra manera...?
Porque, a mi ver, se trata de "ir cambiando *algo*" = "ir cambiándo*lo*". 
Y al colocar "lo" a continuación de "cambiar" estoy manteniendo el orden _lógico _de la frase. _Lógico _para mi gusto, porque yo no digo/pienso "ir *algo *cambiando". 



Hakuna Matata said:


> A Zaragoza o al charco...


Eso no lo entendí

Saludos._


----------



## elroy

Calambur said:


> porque yo no digo/pienso "ir *algo *cambiando".


Claro, pero los clíticos siguen sus propios patrones.

Por ejemplo, tampoco dirías "poder la manzana comer" o "poder algo comer", pero sí dirías "poderlo comer", ¿no? ¿O es que esa tampoco te agrada y dirías siempre "poder comerlo"?


----------



## Calambur

elroy said:


> Claro, pero los clíticos siguen sus propios patrones.


Sí, no discuto, sólo comenté cómo lo veo yo, y en este caso específico: con ir+verbo.



elroy said:


> Por ejemplo, tampoco dirías "poder la manzana comer" o "poder algo comer", *pero sí dirías "poderlo comer", ¿no?*


Humm, no creo que dijera "poderlo comer". Con poder+verbo también me suena mal.
(Con otros verbos, quizá tendría que pensarlo.)



elroy said:


> ¿O es que esa tampoco te agrada y dirías siempre *"poder comerlo"*?


¡Eso!, "poder comerlo", así lo diría.

Saludos._


----------



## elroy

¡Interesante!

A ver qué tal te suenan esas:

- "deberlo hacer" / "deber hacerlo"
- "quererlo hacer" / "querer hacerlo"
- "tenerlo que hacer" / "tener que hacerlo" 
- "irlo a hacer" / "ir a hacerlo"
- "estarlo haciendo" / "estar haciéndolo"
- "venirlo haciendo" / "venir haciéndolo"


----------



## Agró

elroy said:


> ¡Interesante!
> 
> A ver qué tal te suenan esas:
> 
> - "deberlo hacer" / "deber hacerlo"
> - "quererlo hacer" / "querer hacerlo"
> - "tenerlo que hacer" / "tener que hacerlo"
> - "irlo a hacer" / "ir a hacerlo"
> - "estarlo haciendo" / "estar haciéndolo"
> - "venirlo haciendo" / "venir haciéndolo"


Yo, como Calambur, bendigo las segundas opciones, por lógicas, pero confieso que a veces he pecado.


----------



## Calambur

elroy said:


> A ver qué tal te suenan esas:


Como en los casos anteriores: mejor las segundas... 

Aunque también a mí, como a Agró, se me podría haber escapado alguna. No creo (no por escrito) pero... ya sabemos: aparecen los Refutadores de Leyendas y ¡zas!: descubren un hilo donde metí la pata.


----------



## S.V.

Hola. En vez de pecado, era ahí lo que resta de la libertad. 

Es decir, primero:

s​　V　O​　　s​　V　O​　　　　s​　V　O​​s​　O　V1​　　s​　O　V​　　　　s​　O　V​
(CORPES: _el resto lo__ paga el pueblo; yo __eso lo__ descubrí con un gran neurólogo;__ lo único que tengo que decir sobre el asunto__ yo creo que ya __lo__ saben_).

Segundo, cuando V abre una cadena y lo de la parte le pertenece a la unidad:

　O
　...V2　V1
　　　　O
　...V2　V1
　　　　　　　O
　...V2　V1

_Che, __lo__ estás haciendo vibrar demasiado_;​_y el hecho mismo de estar__lo__ pensando en vez de estar__lo__ viviendo te prueba que está mal_;​_En cualquier página futura puede estar esperándo__nos__ una nueva página pasada_ (Cortázar1 2 3).​
Luego aparte, si con_ ir_ en infinitivo queda en la periferia de lo que el nativo ve como unidad (la perífrasis, antes de _vibrar_), en algunas regiones. Pero la libertad posicional es el origen (16.7k). Algunos muertos ahí, con vida en Galicia y Portugal.

Aquella _s_ volada, precisamente por todos los casos en que se omite, por la terminación del verbo o el contexto. Quedan VO y OV como los dos patrones (la _duplicación pronominal_ ayuda a reconocer el segundo). Similar con esa "regla" moderna:
_amar, amando, ¡ama!_ +_ lo_...​_lo_... + todas las otras​Y una perífrasis suele incluir ambas opciones; alguna sin v. conjugado:_ mayordomos tiene Dios a quien podérselo encargar_ (c 1606).


----------



## Rocko!

Parece que también cuenta la época. En Google Books me aparece "_irlo cociendo_" dentro de recetas antiguas, pero no obtuve resultados ni antiguos ni modernos para "_ir cociéndolo_" (repito: en Google Books). Por supuesto que yo estoy más interesado en lo que es, se parece o se asemeja a *fuertes* perífrasis "ir+gerundio" y no creo que nos sirva mucho un análisis de la estructura del título "ir+cambiando" que genera opiniones divididas porque no parece necesaria dentro del idioma, ya que es fácilmente remplazable con "ir+y+infinitivo" (_me da flojera ir y cambiarlo_) que es el verdadero sentido, la perífrasis es débil o forzada en este caso, en mi opinión (y no creo que sea forzada ni débil en "ir cociendo un alimento"). "ir a recoger" es otra interesante, además de un puñado más. Es decir, que yo dividiría este asunto en "necesarias" y "casuales". Y las preferencias regionales y los cambios del lenguaje a través del tiempo son otras variables que deberíamos considerar:


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> no obtuve resultados ni antiguos ni modernos para "_ir cociéndolo_" (repito: en Google Books)


Con el verbo seguir (seguir cociéndolo) sí que hay algunos resultados. Y con el verbo ir, aunque no en infinitivo, nos muestra esta cita de la página 344 del libro de Alfredo Costales Samaniegos titulado Karapungo (publicado en 1960 por Pan American Institute of Geography and History):


> Es interesante observar los fogones, cercados de palillos que sujetan el pandado, pues a medida que el fuego va cociéndolo destila gota a gota el agua.



P.S.: En Google Noticias sí que aparece un ejemplo de ir cociéndolo.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> seguir cociéndolo
> va cociéndolo


Sí, es cierto, creo que esas también le servirán mucho a elroy para contrastar con la idea de "seguir=continuar" y los casos en que se conjuga _ir_.
"seguir cociendo" es fuerte.


----------



## La Narda

Toda la dificultad técnica en este asunto se reduce a determinar si nos encontramos ante una cadena con dos eslabones verbales + pronombre de tipo:
_"ir haciéndolo" vs "irlo haciendo" _en cuyo caso, el modelo estándar concuerda en el primer supuesto porque relega el pronombre a la última posición, priorizando de ese modo las formas verbales.
Por contra en las estructuras más complejas de
sujeto+predicado y otros complementos cuando se añadan, así cuanto en los textos compuestos de múltiples oraciones coordinadas, las reglas cambian pues el verbo ir, admite diversas funciones : *transitiva/intransitiva* y en esos casos se prioriza la flexividad morfológica y la interpretación contextual.
Ej. : "hay que irlo haciendo" es preferente a "hay que ir haciéndolo"
Obsérvese la disposición retórica de los elementos en el segundo ejemplo donde la composición encadenada: "_hay-que-ir" _posee un sentido autónomo, descontextualizado del sentido completo que en nada se relaciona con idas ni venidas. Es más coherente la fragmentación: "hay-que-irlo" pues con esta articulación, desaparece toda posibilidad para cualquier otra, extrapolada, interpretación.

En fin


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Agró said:


> Yo, como Calambur, bendigo las segundas opciones, por lógicas, pero confieso que a veces he pecado.


Yo también me anoto, pecadillos incluidos.


----------



## S.V.

En _El español en Salta_, Susana Martorell da varios ejemplos tras "_En el habla corriente escuchamos expresiones como las siguientes:_"



> "Creemos que vamos a poderlo hacer"
> 
> "Pienso poderlo partir"
> 
> "Tengo que irte a ver"
> 
> "Voy a volverlo a poner en su lugar (por "volver a ponerlo")
> 
> En caso de poderlo presentar (por poder presentarlo)
> 
> Voy a tenerlo que hacer (por tener que hacerlo)



Si en Buenos Aires realmente perciben que ha caído su uso, algún libro luego menciona que el 'contacto' solidificó la colocación.


----------



## Calambur

S.V. said:


> Si en Buenos Aires realmente perciben que ha caído su uso, algún libro luego menciona que el 'contacto' solidificó la colocación.


¡Ah!, no, no, estimadísimo @S.V.  Así no "juego".
Yo no dije que en Buenos Aires percibo tal cosa (y me parece que mis paisanos tampoco acotaron ese uso -no me obligues a releer todo el hilo, _pliisss_-). Y desde ya que no pienso ponerme a buscar ejemplos en favor o en contra en san Google.

Libros habrá que digan eso y cualquier otra cosa, pero a mí no van a correrme* con esos argumentos.
(*Por si acaso, por aquí: correrme = asustarme.)


Buenos Aires es la ciudad más grande y más importante del país y *por aquí se oye (y se escribe) cualquier cosa**.*

---

Y no me obligues a comentar que hay personas que dicen "estea" por "esté", "haiga" por "haya", "dea" por "dé", "pieses" por "pies", etc.

Saludos._


Otrosí, digo, como nota de color.
Estoy cultivando unas plantas conocidas como "suculentas" y para aprender algo, porque de plantas sé poco, miro -a veces- algunos videos de Youtube.
Allí hay un muchacho delicioso, que tiene miles de suscriptores y seguidores; usa como _nick_ "Chuyito Jardinero". Tiene un gran dominio de la escena (probablemente guionado, pero no lo afirmo) y se expresa con absoluta claridad y corrección. Pero dice "haiga".

Si no estoy confundida, el muchacho en cuestión es de Aguascalientes. Pero aunque tenga miles de suscriptores, que lo escuchan/miran/alaban sus consejos, eso no habilita a nadie para afirmar que en Méjico se dice "haiga" en lugar de "haya". (Digo...: nadie le cuestiona el "haiga" - Parecería que a todos les suena de lo más normal.)

Más saludos, muy cordiales y todo sin ánimo de ofender (que yo no soy Pérez-Reverte, no).


----------



## S.V.

Calambur said:


> ¡Ah!, no, no, estimadísimo @S.V.  Así no "juego".


Ja, estimada, aquí tengo romero y mejorana. Ahí les voy dando té de ajo, para que disfruten el verano.  Un saludo cálido.

Es una posición complicada. Si 10 es _'de lo más natural'_ (c._ lo ha hecho_ → _por haberlo hecho_) y aquel "_en vez de estarlo viviendo_" de Cortázar era ~8, les creo, que "_Pensaba irlos llevando a mi casa"_ no llegue al 5 en las suyas. Pero consideraciones de ese tipo luego llevan a "El nativo no tiene problemas con _«a través del intercomunicador le voy dando las órdenes»_ (Arg.),_ «Qué delicia mi ternura... Gota a gota te la voy dando, como ves»_ (Arg.); pero puede notarlo tras el infinitivo, por cruzarse con otras funciones de_ ir_".

Es decir, sin cuestionar la unidad de la perífrasis, que siempre ha existido. Conociendo que "error" no tiene nada que ver ahí (_sin andarlas mendigando de nadie_, †_váselo a decir a su señora_, †_háselo dado Dios a España_, en Cervantes). Al hablar de Portugal y Brasil, diferencias más claras, con este asunto del pronombre y la posición. No es imposible que _irlo haciendo_ sea más raro en Arg.


----------

